# Helping at Brownies, Cubs etc



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Our LA have suggested we spend some time with children at groups like Brownies and Cubs. They said this was because although we have a lot of contact with friends children, it would be useful to have some experience of children we hadn't know 'since birth'.

My husband is very busy, being self-employed and not sure if he will have time to do this regularly. I work fulltime and so only have some evenings free.

Do any of you have suggestions of the kind of thing we could do? We have some friends with children in the village, so I guess we could see what clubs they go to.

Thanks,
Bluebells xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, i don't know what you should do   but i am a Brownie leader and love every minute of it.   I have brownies one evening a week for a couple of hours.   It depends on what age you want to help out with , Rainbows are girls aged 5 -7 and brownies are girls ages 7 - 11.   Rainbows need more help but its very rewarding whereas brownies are more independent so you can do more   ( we went away to a farm for a weekend over easter, it was brilliant bottle fed lambs and calves, collected and graded eggs, got to hold chicks that were only just 2 weeks old   ) You could work out with a unit what hours you wanted to do so you could be on a type of rota.  

I am probably biased but it is definitely something that i enjoy and would recommend it to everyone. 

If you want to know about girlguiding they do have a website.  

Good luck with the adoption process,   i wish you all the best.  

Jenny ( Squirrel @ Brownies  )


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Jenny,

Sounds like you have good fun 

I am going to find out more about Rainbows, as it sounds like I will be able to get a lot of exprience quickly  and we are hoping to adopt a child/children up to school age.

I used to love going to Brownies, so I might see what I can do there too and it might be easier to start there.

love from Bluebells xx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Perhaps you could attend siminars for baby signing? I have attended a few classes for baby signing even though I do not have a child ( I do however teach college students on a childcare course and find knowing baby signing and info involved helps when I teach language development) and was able to mix and mingle with the babies and mothers there.....  Also, I do not know if you are involved in a local church, but most churches have a nursery on sunday mornings and they are always needing volunteers to help keep the babies during the church services. Just an idea? I will have a think tonight and see if I can come up with anything else


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi bluebells,

we were told the same thing and we both work full time, dh is helping out with the anchor boys (young boys bridage) and i am going to start with the girls brigade.  After all, it is only a hour each week and they dont meet during the summer hols.  I tried to start with the rainbows but the local commissioner tried to get me into brownies, eventhough i kept telling her that i wanted to work with younger children as we were more likely to adopt a child under 8 but she kept saying to me that children dont stay under 8 forever, in the end i had to be quite firm with her and then she suggested that i look for voluntary work myself!

Julia


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI Bluebells
I'm currently going to Brownies and am on standby for Rainbows, its good fun and my SW said it was more to do with being able to communicate with children you hadn't known since birth.  I guess some people don't find it easy to interact with children that are strangers to them which would be a bit difficult as far as attachments go.  I am also just starting to help a friend with her childminding for 2 hours twice a week after work, she has a 7 yr old, 5 yr old, 3 yr, 2 x 2yr and a 6month baby on these days and our SW was really pleased that I would get experience with young children that I didn't know.

DH is going to hopefully help at Beavers if the timings fit.

It is so difficult when you work full time to fit it all in but it will look good on your Form F.
Good luck
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi I was a rainbow leader up until I had a fall out with the Rainbow leader, I was an assistant leader and loved it but could not stand the way this woman ran the unit but that is another story.

You'll love it, it is very rewarding, I am starting at another unit in a couple of weeks with Rainbows.

Go onto the guiders website and you'll get lots of information.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya just thought i would add my penneth   I think maybe cubs may be better for experiance with kids in general as cubs is mixed and brownies and rainbows arent although I am biased as i am a cub leader hehe if you want any info drop me a line 
-Gayle xx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone, that's given us plenty to think about. 

I didn't realise Cubs was girls and boys. Could be a good one to help out with as we don't mind whether we adopt a girl or boy and would look good on our Form F.

I'll let you know how I get on.

love from Bluebells xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Bluebells

Our LA actually arranged for us to go and work with a LA run day nursery for the day.  We were split up into different classes and observed by the teachers who then fed back on our assessment for our form F

Good luck

Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi...........just to add I was a "beaver" (no wise cracks please I've heard them all before! ) leader in my twenties and I enjoyed that also but found girls easier to deal with BUT that's just my preference.

Gayle might be able to tell you but I'm sure beavers can be both boys and girls as well.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi there jyst a thought not sure if anyone has posted it before has not got time to read through posts but we had a similar thing and we contacted our local office at nspcc and enquired about been an independant worker its on an as and when basis you get expences paid and it involves taking children out to do activites or something i.e. p;ictures, swimming, ice skating, shopping etc for a few hours a time its not a set basis its like an as and when basis and its when children have been in foster care or similar and have not had contact with family members for 6 months or more, hope this helps we never got round to doing it but was looking forward to it love and hugs and all the best kee xxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s if i can be of any  further assitance please do not hesitate to contact me or pm xx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone, that's given us plenty of different things to decide between.

Got all our initial forms from the LA yesterday, so we are going to be busy filling those in too. Good to finally be making some progress 

Enjoy your bank holiday

Bluebells xx


----------

